# Is the hunt over when a deer blows at you?



## scootman

I was in the woods this morning, and things were quiet (too quiet) until 7:25 am. This was when I started hearing shots fired off in the distance. At 8:11 am, I hear a deer blow nearby. The wind was primarily from the N-NW, but it would shift direction now and then. Well, a deer was close by and either got spooked by something else, or it got wind of me and started blowing. 

My question is this: When you hear a deer blow nearby, do all the deer vacate the area...thus ending your hunt?

I guess it's fair to say that I know there are deer in that spot, but unfortunately, they know I was there too.


Scoots


----------



## Stumpknocker

Definitely not. Sometimes it will make other deer nervous, sometimes they don't even seem to care. But it can get annoying when you get the one doe that likes to just stand there and blow for like 10 minutes instead of just leaving.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Great question. 
I believe the answer could be yes or no, depending on other factors:
- how far away was the deer when you got blown
- how long did deer blow
- are you hunting a specific deer , etc..


----------



## bighunter1

I would say no. I had several does blow at me within 20yds and come back serveral times within 20 yrds but i also had good cover and was blended in very well with my serroundings. Its all about consealment. So with that said i would say yes also. It all depends on if they see you or not.


----------



## Miami Matt

You guys see deer during the day?


----------



## BOGIA

no,how does another deer know its blowing you?ive watched deer blow other deer,hogs,bobcats.*****,they will blow at all kinds of things.last year i had 3does and 2 fawns under me feeding and later had 5 rack bucks come in and take charge.after a few minutes one of the does started charging the bucks repeatedly and blew her haed off at them cause she didnt like them around her fawns.the bucks never gave her any mind.so no it doesent necasarily mean your hunt is over.


----------



## PensacolaEd

I think if the deer that is blowing at you caught your wind, the hunt is probably over for that particular deer, but I have had other deer come in just minutes after one deer blew at me.

Ed


----------



## captsi

Nope.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

I was blown just minutes before each of the three deer I\'ve killed this year. I use to get down shortly after being blown, there\'s no telling how many deer I could\'ve killed if I would\'ve stayed. During bow season my daughter was talking to me in the ladder stand, a four point had wondered just to my right side. We never seen it till it blew, 3-5 minutes later a spike and doe walked in on the same trail the four point left blowing on. I let the spike pass by at 20 steps and shot the doe.


----------



## deersniper270

I missed during bow season on a doe with 4 other does. They left blowing and stopped in the thick. I started blowing and they ran back out of the thick and came right under my tree. I've had deer blow at raccoon and dillos and not spook other deer. Had a fawn during bow season blow and run off because of a dillo and there was a doe out there and she just looked at the fawn like wtf?

I blowing means they don't know what it is and if you blow back sometimes you'll spark their curiosity and they won't leave. Other times they are blowing for no reason and if the other deer in the area don't know why or what they are blowing at, they have no reason to be scared and more than likely will still come out.


----------



## scootman

Emerald Ghost said:


> Great question.
> I believe the answer could be yes or no, depending on other factors:
> - how far away was the deer when you got blown
> - how long did deer blow
> - are you hunting a specific deer , etc..


how far was the deer? I honestly don't know but it was close and loud. I'm man enough to admit it made me jump because I focused on being very still and quiet and was watching two shooting lanes when it blew behind me. Yup, it scared me.


How long did it blow? I couldn't tell if it was one or two deer blowing. There were about 6 or 7 "blows" within a few seconds of each other. I couldn't tell if the deer was moving or two seperate deer.


I am NOT hunting a specific deer, but I do have a "favorite" area where I hunt often when the wind is out of the north. It's the exact area where I shot my two bucks last year and has always had a lot of good deer movement.

I appreciate everyone's posts. Next time I will stick around because I bailed out of there 10-15 minutes after I heard the blowing.

Scoots


----------



## jspooney

Just man-up and admit you were cold, hungry, and had to poop. Don't blame it on the deer.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

It all depends on where, when and what you're hunting. For instance, yesterday afternoon I was after a specific old buck that uses a certain food plot and no others. When I checked my camera yesterday he was there the day before at 450pm. The bucks always come from the same way every time they come to this food plot. They come from behind the house up a draw. I had a cross wind so I thought I would be ok. I wasnt and I got busted by a big deer coming up that draw at about 445. I ended up seeing more deer but not the one I was after. I can't be sure it was him but I'm pretty positive. The point is if you're hunting mature deer they're not gOnna come walking in after a deer blows 10 times next to a food plot. They don't get old by being stupid. So in that sense, yes I believe my hunt was over. I was hunting one deer that is at least 4.5 and I got busted. Game over! The sad thing is the pictures the day before are the first daytime pics I've ever got of him and I've been hunting him for 2 solid years! 

I think getting blown while hunting a food source in the afternoon is the worst.


----------



## cain

jspooney said:


> Just man-up and admit you were cold, hungry, and had to poop. Don't blame it on the deer.


Got my first good laugh for today.thanks


----------



## countryjwh

beginning of the year i was hunting a certain deer that i jumped a few weeks before the season. i seen him two days in a row and the third day i had a dang doe come right up to me down wind about the time he has come out the last two mornings. she got fifty yards and blew like a train coming up to a rail road crossing. she must have blew 30 times as she ran off. the loast time i heard her it was so faint you couldn't even tell it was a deer. like clock work though under ten minutes later big boy come out and then i shot right over his back and then that was was officially over..


----------



## Bullshark

If they stand back and keep blowing yes if it's one or 2 shots no. I've shot plenty of deer after shooting one the same sit but never after getting blown. by a deer....


----------



## J rod

No, i've shot deer just minutes after being blown by a big doe, and funny thing is she was working her way back in to feed and i was focused on her and from the other direction two bucks came in. Even more believe it or not deer even can come in right after to shoot it'll happen to you if you hunt enough. i shot a doe on wed. on piblic land in alabama w/ my muzzel loader and it was still 30 min till dark so i re-loaded and sat tight she hit the dirt bay the way so didn't even need to do any trailing, i was still lokkin at her layin there. i figured 30 min... another doe might pop out and might even get my bag limit 10 min later a 7 pt popped out right under my stand shot him and he ran 20 yards falling in sight 15 yrds behind the tree i was in. point is "if your in a good spot hunt it as long as it's legal too". you never know when a deer is gunna show itself. a buddy of mine hunted the same spot two days later and saw a doe and 2 fawns between 12 and 1 and nothin after that. you just never know, but one thing is sure you won't kill em if your not huntin.


----------



## Bent Hook

Never get down unless you've had enough. I've thrown things at does and young bucks because they saw me and wouldn't leave or quit blowing and ended up killing a good buck. Only when you decide your hunt is over. Blowing back at em can help too.


----------



## reelthrill

Definitely not. The doe get more skittish when they hear another doe blow than the bigger bucks do. Sometimes the bigger bucks will not even pay attention to it.


----------



## MrFish

I've seen deer flood a field within 10 minutes of me dropping one with a rifle. I've also had them all around me, ignoring that pain in the ass doe that keeps blowing.


----------



## Caspr21

it all depends..............depends on why they deer blew..........depends on if your are hunting the wrong wind direction or they just saw you...................and for me if I can shooting the cheater stick.............it depends on how loud the bang it when I shoot her in the face after blowing at me! :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

If you had not included the word "at" in your question - you would have gotten some really funny responses


----------



## dallaswoolard77

ScullsMcNasty said:


> It all depends on where, when and what you're hunting. For instance, yesterday afternoon I was after a specific old buck that uses a certain food plot and no others. When I checked my camera yesterday he was there the day before at 450pm. The bucks always come from the same way every time they come to this food plot. They come from behind the house up a draw. I had a cross wind so I thought I would be ok. I wasnt and I got busted by a big deer coming up that draw at about 445. I ended up seeing more deer but not the one I was after. I can't be sure it was him but I'm pretty positive. The point is if you're hunting mature deer they're not gOnna come walking in after a deer blows 10 times next to a food plot. They don't get old by being stupid. So in that sense, yes I believe my hunt was over. I was hunting one deer that is at least 4.5 and I got busted. Game over! The sad thing is the pictures the day before are the first daytime pics I've ever got of him and I've been hunting him for 2 solid years!
> 
> I think getting blown while hunting a food source in the afternoon is the worst.


I was hunting a big buck i saw the day befor and as i was entering the woods a big sounding deer blow at me and i thougt yep its over na hes big ass cam beboping right buy me just befor dark and he saw me try to raise bow but i didnt get a shot befor he blew to but just bc you get blew he may still come out


----------

